# Breed friendly housing in Baltimore - I NEED HELP!!!!



## Gizmo6Dawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Greetings,
Is there anyone out there with knowledge of pit bull friendly landlords in the Baltimore County/Owings Mills area? I have a 85lb best friend I need to keep with me and may be in need of somewhere to move to as soon as 30 days.

PLEASE HELP!!!!

I can also be reached by email [email protected].

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

There's one rental company listed in Baltimore. That may be a good place to start.

Maryland - MyPitBullisFamily.com


----------



## Gizmo6Dawg (Apr 6, 2013)

I appreciate the contact!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck!

http://stubbydog.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ForRentNoPitBulls.pdf

here are some tips, if you haven't come across them yet:
1. Give yourself lots of time. Micaela Myers, author of the StubbyDog article, recommends starting your search two to three months before you have to move.

2. Don't hide your dog. "You're much safer if you stay honest and if you have the landlord add your dog's name and breed to the lease," BAD RAP says. "Landlords are more likely to evict dogs when they're pressured by neighbors if they're caught off guard."

3. Ask around. Ask fellow Pit parents for leads on Pit-friendly landlords; contact local shelters and bully breed rescue groups or post on their Facebook pages. StubbyDog's Myers suggests focusing on privately owned properties: "Private landlords are more likely to consider your pet
than commercial apartment complexes."

4. Consider using a broker. Brokers know area properties and landlords; in the past, they've pointed me toward landlords with flexible pet policies or histories of working out special arrangements with tenants.

5. Post housing-wanted ads on sites such as Craigslist; be honest that you have a Pit Bull and explain why you're a responsible pet parent and great tenant.

6. Create a resume for your Pit. BAD RAP suggests including "cute photos and letters of recommendation from your vet, neighbors and trainer to show how well-liked your dog is and responsible you are." Some other things you might want to put in:

Your dog's breed (be truthful!)
References for your dog from previous landlords and neighbors
Evidence of training such as a basic-obedience certificate or Canine Good Citizenship (CGC) award
Vet records showing that your dog is spayed or neutered and up-to-date on vaccinations and flea and tick preventive
A description of arrangements you've made for your dog while you're at work or on vacation
A statement of intent if you're looking for a long-term rental (many landlords prefer tenants who will stay for many years)
7. Get renter's insurance that covers Pit Bulls. Many homeowners' insurance policies don't cover bully breeds, so renter's insurance will ease your landlord's concerns about liability. StubbyDog says State Farm, Farmers Insurance Group, United Services Automobile Association and Chubb Group don't discriminate by breed (but notes: "State or local breed laws may impact coverage in certain areas"), and BAD RAP says "Nationwide Insurance Company will cover any dog that has its CGC title."

8. Let prospective landlords meet your dog. "It's easy to decline dog owners on the phone, but so much harder when they meet a great applicant and lovely dog in person," BAD RAP says, adding, "Be polite no matter how they respond."

9. Be prepared to negotiate. Ask the landlord what his or her concerns are and offer creative solutions, such as putting down an additional deposit, trying a short-term lease at first or adding an addendum to the lease spelling out your responsibilities as a pet parent.

10. Be patient. It may take several tries to find the right fit for you and your dog, but being secure in your living situation is worth it.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Good luck!
> 
> http://stubbydog.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ForRentNoPitBulls.pdf
> 
> ...


Great post and good luck! State Farm is awesome. All they want to know is of your dog has a bite history and if it was trained in personal protection for a guard dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adamsandler (Aug 5, 2016)

I am new to the landlord business and agree - you need to check out references. I know that there are lots of differences in laws and rules in different states about what I can check for references, etc. I definitely agree in doing a screening - I want to make sure that I have to tell everything about your pitbull -- and making sure they are professional renters!.We had a visit to Vacation Rentals In Tahoe, CA last year and we had piked our dog with us and they had pet friendly rentals so we don't feel worried and enjoyed vacations.


----------

